# ترنيمة مش بالكلام من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى جميلة اووووى



## manshy10000 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الالة الواحد امين

من كنيسة مارمينا والقديس اغسطينوس بدار السلام 

الحق اسمع بسرعة ترنيمة جميلة جدا ويارب تعجبكم 
منتظر رايكم

للتحميل من هنا :http://www.4shared.com/file/31978281/95c345e5/____.html?dirPwdVerified=9b1e29e9


وللمسيح كل المجد من الان والى الابد امين


----------



## ملاك ميخائيل (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مش بالكلام من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى جميلة اووووى*

*المسيح يتمجد فى العمل ويباركنا امين*


----------



## manshy10000 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مش بالكلام من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى جميلة اووووى*

ميرسى لردك


----------



## nmr (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مش بالكلام من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى جميلة اووووى*

شكرااااا كتيررررررر ليككككك
:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مش بالكلام من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى جميلة اووووى*

مشكوووووووووووووووور

الرب يعوضك​


----------



## nadoor333 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مش بالكلام من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى جميلة اووووى*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nadoor333 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مش بالكلام من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى جميلة اووووى*

شكرا جزيلا
ممكن شريط شوكة حب و يا ريت ترسل لى اللينكات على الميل او تبلغنى لما ترفعة و الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## manshy10000 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مش بالكلام من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى جميلة اووووى*

الشريط مش عندى بس اوعدك اول ماجيب الشريط هرفعة هنا


----------



## wawa_smsm (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مش بالكلام من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى جميلة اووووى*

شكرا خالص ليك.
ربنا يعوض تعبك.
​


----------



## dr amani (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مش بالكلام من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى جميلة اووووى*

فعلأ من اجمل الترانيم ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
لو ممكن تعطنا با قى الترانيم من نفس الفيلم ربنا يعوضك


----------



## porio (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مش بالكلام من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى جميلة اووووى*

ميرسى انا فعلا بحب الترنيمة دى ااااااااااوى وكان نفسى الاقيها ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحفظك فيه


----------



## manshy10000 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مش بالكلام من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى جميلة اووووى*

*جارى رفع ترانيم فيلم ابونا يسطس عشان خاطر عيونك يا دكتورة امانى*


----------



## manshy10000 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مش بالكلام من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى جميلة اووووى*

هرفعها فى قسم الترانيم مش فى المشاركة ديه


----------



## foda_king2003 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مش بالكلام من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى جميلة اووووى*

شكرااااا كتيررررررر


----------



## hokka_2020 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مش بالكلام من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى جميلة اووووى*

ميررررررررسى كتييييييير حلوة اوى


----------



## نشات جيد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مش بالكلام من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى جميلة اووووى*

ربنا  معكم   ربنا يبارك


----------



## بنت الملك22 (15 مايو 2008)

*مش بالكلام.........*

:new8::new8::17_1_34[1]::36_22_26:مــش بالـكلام القـلـب يـطـلع للســــمـا 
 ولا بالسان نقدر نقرب من يســــوع 
  اوقـات كـتير كـان يبـقـي ساكـت انمـا 
لحظة سكاته بتبقي اقوي من الدموع
  لو تعرفوا معني السكوت والصمت ايه 
 هوه الصيام عن الكلام هوه الصـلاة
وقت التجارب والضيقــات نلجأ اليـــه
  نلقي عزانا وفرحنا طــول الحــيـــاه
 مــش بالـكلام القـلـب يـطـلع للســــمـا  
ولا بالسان نقدر نقرب من يســــوع  
     اوقـات كـتير كـان يبـقـي ساكـت انمـا  
 لحظة سكاته بتبقي اقوي من الدموع 
 مهما الشيطان يمـلي حيـاتـنا بـــالالام  
  مهما التجارب تبقي صعبة الاحتمال  
 لازم ايـمانـا يبقي نـور وسـط الظلام  
 ما احنا الهنا الحي ما بيعرف محـال
 مــش بالـكلام القـلـب يـطـلع للســــمـا   
ولا بالسان نقدر نقرب من يســــوع       
اوقـات كـتير كـان يبـقـي ساكـت انمـا  
لحظة سكاته بتبقي اقوي من الدموع:new8::new8::17_1_34[1]::36_22_26:​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مش بالكلام.........*

للامااااااااااااااااااااااانة منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مش بالكلام.........*

شكرا للموضوع يا بنت الملك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مش بالكلام.........*

_*انا بعشق الترنيمة دى اوى ​*_


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مش بالكلام.........*

كلامك   جميل  اووووووووووووى  يابنت الملك  بجد ربنا  بياركك


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مش بالكلام.........*

الله
بجد روعه
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## K A T Y (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مش بالكلام.........*

_*تسلم ايدك يا بنت الملك كلمات الترنية ديه روووووووووووووووعة*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_

_*وبعد اذنك انا هانقله للترانيم*_​


----------



## jesus_son (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مش بالكلام.........*

*ترنيمة فعلا جميلة جدا من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى ( الرهاب الصامت )
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## spider_love29 (18 مايو 2008)

*رد: مش بالكلام.........*

pooooooooooooooooooooooop


----------



## amanypotter (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة مش بالكلام من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى جميلة اووووى*

رااااااااااااااااااءئعة


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ترنيمة جميلة جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## manshy10000 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكر خاص لبنت الملك على كلمات الترنيمة
ومرسي لكل الردود الجميلة


----------



## dollylovejesus (10 يوليو 2009)

*رد: رد على: ترنيمة مش بالكلام من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى جميلة اووووى*



nadoor333 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> ممكن شريط شوكة حب و يا ريت ترسل لى اللينكات على الميل او تبلغنى لما ترفعة و الرب يعوض تعب محبتك



شريط شوكة حب بتاع سانت مارينا عندى بس حد يقولى أنزله إزاى


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليك


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي جدا علي الترنيمة

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## soukratos_999 (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا علي تعب محبتك​


----------



## dollylovejesus (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: رد على: ترنيمة مش بالكلام من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى جميلة اووووى*



dollylovejesus قال:


> شريط شوكة حب بتاع سانت مارينا عندى بس حد يقولى أنزله إزاى



جارى تنزيل الشريط بس بليييييييييييييز صلوا لأجلى!:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)




----------



## dollylovejesus (14 يوليو 2009)

أخيرا شريط شوكة حب لفريق سانت مارينا شريط رائع رائع رائع أسمعوا و صلولى أنا نزلته على جزئين! و أهيه اللينك!!
http://www.4shared.com/file/117904085/da4d325b/shokat_7ob.html
اللينك الأول
http://www.4shared.com/file/117961916/25c9e6b5/shoket_7ob2.html
و ده اللينك التانى


----------



## dollylovejesus (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: رد على: ترنيمة مش بالكلام من فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطونى جميلة اووووى*



nadoor333 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> ممكن شريط شوكة حب و يا ريت ترسل لى اللينكات على الميل او تبلغنى لما ترفعة و الرب يعوض تعب محبتك



أخيرا شريط شوكة حب لفريق سانت مارينا شريط رائع رائع رائع أسمعوا و صلولى أنا نزلته على جزئين! و أهيه اللينك!!
http://www.4shared.com/file/117904085/da4d325b/shokat_7ob.html
اللينك الأول
http://www.4shared.com/file/117961916/25c9e6b5/shoket_7ob2.html
و ده اللينك التانى


----------



## king (11 أغسطس 2009)

مش بالكلام اشكرك على التعب والمجهود حقيقى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى كيير ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Ξ ♥ F Ø X ♥ Ξ (4 مارس 2010)

تسلم ايدك جارى التحميل 
والاستماع​


----------

